# window



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

WINDOW PAINTED BY PAUL
IN ACRYLIC http://pdmart.blogspot,com


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

*Great job*

Lovely painting..

Acrylic Paint | Acrylic Paint sets | Student Acrylic paint


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Imagine if this window could talk...it would share many untold stories


----------



## joyson1988 (Aug 28, 2013)

yaah fun 
but from which software you have complete this painting 
photoshop ? or paint ?


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

Paul, your blogspot link does not work. Maybe you typed it wrong?


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

chanda95 said:


> I have yet to see him do a painting using any sort of software. This is under "Acrylic Painting" - Why do you assume this is done using software?


I didn't get that post either. I think it would be impossible to do this type of painting on the computer but I might be wrong.


----------

